# Disparition Onglet Apple Tv preference i tunes



## loukoum42 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai fait une erreur de manie
I tunes reconnaissait plus mon apple tv et du coup dans les préférences d' itunes j'ai supprimé l'onglet Apple Tv


Que dois je faire pour le faire réapparaitre parce que là je suis coincé !
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2012)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai fait une erreur de manie
> I tunes reconnaissait plus mon apple tv et du coup dans les préférences d' itunes j'ai supprimé l'onglet Apple Tv
> 
> ...



Où y avait il un onglet ATV dans les préférences d'itunes ?
Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles !


----------



## loukoum42 (15 Février 2012)

ici à la place de la flèche 

merci de m'aider


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2012)

Ben non, j'ai bien une ATV mais aucune icône dans les préférences d'itunes et je n'ai pas mémoire que cette icône ait existé !
Ta fenêtre des préférences me semble correcte !
Ceci étant dit je ne sais pas si quand on conecte l'ATV sur le Mac ou PC cette icône apparait...Je ne peux pas le vérifier pour l'instant (mais ça m'étonnerait bien)


----------



## loukoum42 (15 Février 2012)

hello
j'ai pas rêvé ! Je te jure qu'elle y était bien ! Mais moi je l'ai supprimé bêtement ! bouhhh


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2012)

Et tu contrôlais quoi avec ça ?


----------



## loukoum42 (16 Février 2012)

le fait que mon apple Tv apparaissait dans la barre latérale ( Comme apparait l' Iphone ou l' ipad) et que je pouvais synchroniser L'Apple tv et mon i tunes par le wifi


----------

